# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نظر شما در مورد دانشکده آموزش‌های الکترونیکی (مجازی) دانشگاه شیراز

## Coyote

سلام دوستان،
این رشته های مجازی چطورن؟ برای مهندسی های برق و کامپیوتر پیشنهاد می شن؟ دانشگاه شیراز در ۲ رشته‌ی مهندسی برق و مهندسی کامپیوتر در دوره‌های مجازی دولتی پذیرش می کنه. دروس عملی و آزمایشگاه‌های این رشته در خود محل اصلی دانشگاه شیراز برگزار می شه. با تشکر.

----------


## ArsalanSe

سوال منم هست!
شنیدم شهریه بالایی داره! نمیدونم درسته این حرف یا نه
و اینکه میگن تو سال اول بهتره بین استاد و دانشجو ارتباط باشه دانشگاه رفتن یه چیز دیگس :Yahoo (50): 
و نمیدونم چکار کنم به نظر خیلی ریسک داره!

----------


## Coyote

> سوال منم هست!
> شنیدم شهریه بالایی داره! نمیدونم درسته این حرف یا نه
> و اینکه میگن تو سال اول بهتره بین استاد و دانشجو ارتباط باشه دانشگاه رفتن یه چیز دیگس
> و نمیدونم چکار کنم به نظر خیلی ریسک داره!


نه، شهریه‌ش کمتر از آزاد هست.

----------


## ArsalanSe

*کسی تجربه مجازی خوندن نداره؟
*

----------

